# e!Cockpit, Simulation



## FelixSch (21 Dezember 2017)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo,
nach der Installation des e!Cockpits kann ich mein übersetztes Projekt in den PFC100 hochladen, das Programm läuft auf dem PFC100.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Will ich jedoch mein Programm in der Simulation testen, so erscheint nach ca. 50s die Meldung „Keine Verbindung zum Gateway“, ich kann das Programm nicht testen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Was kann ich tun?

Gruß Felix[/FONT]


----------



## FelixSch (27 Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe e!Cockpit nochmals heruntergeladen und neu installiert.
Es funktioniert jetzt.

Felix


----------

